

Al Jazeera in Egypt is cable’s ‘Sputnik moment’ - angusgr
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/doc/2011/01/31/al-jazeera-in-egypt-is-cables-sputnik-moment/

======
p90x
There is a lot of support for Al Jazeera English in the west now, but when
they report facts and show images that are news worthy but put American lives
in danger, it will again be the outcast station.

